# Pumpkin Pie



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

There are several comercial brands that freeze them, so I'm sure you could also. Two things, your crust looses it's flake and becomes a bit soggie and the pie part pulls alittle bit away from the crust edges. BUT with some extra whip cream no one will object too much....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Wendy I'll give it a try.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Can pumpkin pie be frozen? I'd love to make one but there are not many amateurs in my family. I'd hate to see it go to waste so I thought of freezing it but I'm not sure it can be done safely.

Thanks!

[ September 29, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------

